# raceforlife 2008



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

HI EVERYONE

I AM TAKING PART IN RACEFORLIFE 2008 SPONSOR RUN ON THE 13TH JULY FOR CANCER RESEARCH AND NEED AS MANY SPONSORS AS I CAN POSSIBLY GET.
      
I WILL BE COMPLETING THE 3 MILES AND NEED TO GET AS MUCH MONEY AS I CAN FOR CANCER RESEARCH SO PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SPONSOR ME..................... AT

raceforlifesponsorme.org/michelleriddall

U CAN SPONSOR ME FOR AS LITTLE AS £2.00 ALL MONEY GOES TOWARDS CANCER RESEARCH.

THANKS FOR READING

SHYE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX 

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Add the link to your webpage in your signature like I have  

I will sponsor you if you sponsor me, mine is on the 22nd June  

Shelley Xxx


PS is anyone else doing the race for life this year


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm doing mine on 8th June & still haven't started training!  

Well done girls! xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Training   What's that? Seriously, I have done a bit and know I can do at least 2/3 at a gentle jog. I'm doing it tomorrow   

Good luck everyone else who is doing the race.


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm doing mine 6th July..

Not running though, possibly staggering as it's my big birthday weekend that weekrnd  

Roz
xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Your 21st


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

or maybe 18th! 

Boy am I knackered now. I managed a slow jog for 90% of the race and finished in just under 40 mins. V pleased as I'm not a natural athlete and my legs nearly gave way when I realised that it was 2 laps of the course. Knowing I had money riding on it got me through though.


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

I wish it was my 18th or 21st!! Even my 30th would do 

40!!! eeeekkkkk, how did that happen!!

[fly]WELL DONE CATH!![/fly]


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

WELL DONE CATH


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

to All


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Well done Cath!!

x


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hey Shellebelle I'm doing mine on the 22nd June too!  Good luck everyone xx


----------



## lisac (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi There

Well done Cath.   Im doing the RFL on Sunday here in Glasgow 8 June.  I have been going out jogging for a while but not sure whether I will be able to jog the whole way.   Quite excited about it now. 

Im doing this for my hubbie who had cancer.    So if anyone wants to sponsor me please : 

raceforlifesponsorme.org/lisacaine.  

Thanks

Lisa xxx
/links


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

So, how is everyone getting on?

Mine was today & I finished in 44 minutes. Quite pleased as I hadn't done any training!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

well done 

Mine isn't until the 22nd June


----------



## lisac (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi There

I done the race for life in Glasgow today.  I have been going out jogging but not as often as I hoped.  I finished just under 30 minutes today and feeling very pleased about it.  I have managed to raise so far £300.  

Good luck to everyone still to run.  

Lisa
x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well done Lisac. under 30 mins is fab. 

Sioban - congrats too.


----------

